# Pigs and Goats for sale/trade



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

3 castrated, 1yr, mini, black/white, polled, friendly goats. $60 each, $150 trio.
2 pb/mini mix pigs, outdoor pets, farm pigs, dinner, w/e. Have been wormed, will need 2nd round. pink boar, 2yrs, very friendly, 15in, 40 pounds. Black w/white markings female piglet, 6mo, about 15 pounds, needs work. $50 each, $60 both.
Will trade for good grassy hay. 
PM if SERIOUS.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Found great homes. MODs can delete this


----------

